# Necrons for beginners



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello there,

Firstly apologies if this post is in the wrong forum. I'm brand new to this hobby, and have chosen Necrons as my Army of choice. I love the models, and think that I could really get into them.

The reason I'm posting this thread is, how are Necrons for the new player, any tips/tricks for a new player to help him on the way to greatness with this army?

I understand that the hobby details experience is something earned not given, but I would like to have something to work on, so I am not stabbing in the dark on this, due to my inexperience.

Thanks in advance,

Syn.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

The main thing you want to do with necrons is stay out of combat, Initiative 2 means that you pretty much always go last. so try and stay abou 18'' away from the enemy because most weapons can still fire at that range and you are less likely to be assaulted. 

Also try to use a royal court, if you get a couple of lords with res orbs and put thm in with squads of atleast 10 then it will help your units resurrect more. And also make sure you have crypteks, some of the wargear they can have is very effective if you use it correctly (e.g have a harbinger of despair with abyssal staff and veil and attach it to a deathmark squad, if the cryptek attacks the marked squad it wuold wound on twos with an AP 1 flame template, and the veil can keep the deathmarks shooting and away from being shot).

Balance Tesla and gauss. Tesla is very much an anti-infantry weapon with an extra two hits on a roll of 6. Gauss is the main anti-tank (because they all glance on 6) but is generally an all round thing and is ok at taking out infantry. So if your unsure what to take go for gauss, but still try to balance it.

Flayed ones you want to stay away from, they are a complete waste of points and often die before they can do anything. 

Scarabs are good decoys, they are cheap and take the fire of things that could damage more valuable units, and if they aren't they can be devastating to vehicles, you probably want at least 6 in a squad.

Hope that helped


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

First things first we need to know what units you have. If you have none or only a few at the moment I recommend you start yourself off with a battle force, a pair of Crypteks and an Annihilation barge/COmmand Barge set, This give's about 800 or so points depending on your build and loadouts as well as a HQ and if you wish to expand it further a few crypteks, a 2nd Barge or another warrior box will let you reach 1000. 

Good tactics/Tips for beginners theres a few things you should be able to do quickly while learning the game. 
- *First keep it simple*. You dont want to be trying to many different things when your starting or you'll find yourself disilusioned quickly. Just pick a central tactic and tick with it until you learn the ins and outs of the army
- *Avoid Unessacry Close combat:* Unless your using Wraiths/Lychguard/Ctan/Royal Court or a massed Phearon Warrior Hoard with a warscythe, Phase Shifter, Shackle Scarabs and Orb in toe avoid Close Combat especially with dedicated close combat units like a plague Inititive 2 hurts badly and the last thing you need is to have your troops/Elites swept. Its ok to attack Marines/Guard or other normal units head on as your high toughness, re-animation and leadership will win out but Dedicated Close combat units like Gene Stealers or Hoards of Orkboys will eat you for breakfast
- *Necrons are an army that require's Synergy*. Basically they work well when they work togethor or complement one another. With the exception of imotek and Large numbers of wraiths there is no single unit in the necron army that can win games by itself. 

For example 15 warriors on there own are asking to be killed but add a Phearon, Res Orb and a Cryptek of some kind and suddenly there a killing machine. Another Example Scarabs, Alone there bullet magnets but supported by either imotek or a solar pulse and suddenly vechiles run for there lives or waste valueble turns trying to deal with them. Its little things like these that turn seemingly innocent units into monsters and as you learn you'll Find your own tricks.
- Necrons like space marines are easy to learn but hard to master. Its an army that you'll find gets better the more you use them and is very adaptable

*First tactic or list* I always recommend a simple but easily modifiable Footslog list supported by annihilation barges and a solar pulse beginners. Its easy to learn what necrons can do with it, Its stable and its easy to make changes or perform experienments without losing any playability. Probably wont win you the next apocalypse game but you'll have fun with it 
Essentially for this list you have a 

205 Necron Overlord (Phearon) with Warscythe, Orb, Mind Shackle Scarabs, PhaseShifter
90 2 Harbingers of destruction with 1 solar pulse
195 15 Necron Warriors
65 5 Necron Warriors (With 115 Ghost Ark)
85 5 Tesla Imortals
75 5 Canoptek Scarabs
90 Annihilation Barge
Total 830 points

-Phearon Lord with Scythe, Shackle Scarabs and Orb on foot in a 15+ Warrior Squad. The phearon lord makes it relentless allowing you to move, shoot the full 24 and charge while Orb gives them resialince 
-THis is supported by a ghost ark with 5 warriors in it, Tesla Immortals and the annihilation Barge
-The Crypteks are made into harbingers of Destruction which give you a turn of cover with solar Pulse and there eldric lance's
-The 5 scarabs run off to draw away bullet fire or eat a tank which ever comes first.

Overtime you could modify or build this list to your own liking, Want more annihilation barges there go for it. Want another 15/20 man warrior squad or you find you prefer Immortals do it, Want command barges or a monolith its easy to mod and build apon. 

Eventully you can move on to more complex tactics like Scarab Farm, AV13 Spam, Wraith Wing, Worldscape, Tesla Spam and my personal one stormstrike (lots of deep-strikers and Fast moving units supported by Annihilation barges and Wraiths). Anyway I hope this Helps and welcome to the Tomb World and Heresy


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll look into all of them. I'll try and build a list aswell, and post it up for all to see. Thanks.

Syn.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

My biggest suggestion: read the tacticas and learn the units. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109363


----------

